
Ubuntu Touch OTA-4 Release - padraic7a
https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blog-1/post/ubuntu-touch-ota-4-release-166
======
padraic7a
From the announcement:

"Why does OTA-4 matter?

We believe that this is the "official" starting point of the UBports project.
From the point when Canonical dropped the project until today, the community
has been playing 'catch up' in development, infrastructure, and community
building. This release shows that the community is soundly based and capable
of delivering."

Congratulations to the Ubports crew and community! Moving to 16.04 is a great
achievement.

I would recommend anyone interested in the future of Linux on phones to get
involved. It's a very welcoming, and well run community and there's a role for
everyone be it porting, developing apps or the system software, bug testing,
writing documentation etc

Here's to the future!

